# 96 200sx turbo



## formerrx7guy (Feb 1, 2008)

heres my ride with tsi turbo kit....
heres a vid for now


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Hmmm, well the car sounds awesome.

Here's a link I found that might help your video's a little more. I did something similar a while back.
Weekend Project: In-Car Camcorder Mount | Graspr.com


----------

